# Shotgun Shells



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

What do you guys use when you're in the decoys?

Brands and type of shot would be great info for me.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Federal Speed Shok 3'' dueces.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I like the federal shells that came out last year they shoot pretty good. I like to use BBB or BB. I shot 3.5 inch 1.5 oz. or 3 inch 1.25 oz.


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Remington nitro mag 3 1/2 inch 2 shot or BB either one is good If they end up not decoying well and you are looking at 50 yard shots switch to Heavy shot it is expensive but it works at 50+yards and when you are shooting it because it is so expensive you will tend to aim a little better and not need to shoot so many!


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Kent Fasteel 3.5" in BB or 1s. They were deadly this year. I tried tungsten too and it work great. Then again we had geese fall to a 20 gauge though too on a couple of our hunts, so you could say they were a little close. For ducks I shoot Winchester Xpert HV 3" 3s.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i like the federal HHV shells in the red box. this year i've been using mainly 3.5" #2's. very deadly over the decoys. the higher pellet count while using #2's is a plus.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Remington 3 1/2 BB (1 9/16 oz. shot/1300 fps) with Carlson extended choke.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

Winchester SUPREME----BBB-----3.5!!!!! :lol:


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

I'd have to agree, the Federal HHV (red box) are killers!! 3.5" 2's or BBs for the biggens but if I have to I'll shoot the Winchester HV 3" 2's with 1 1/8 ounce in the dekes. I've made some pretty stellar shots with those shells!! :lol: But I also bought some of those pretty Estate shells,  believe it or not, they work great for ducks...most shots are around 30 yards so almost anything will do at that distance.....

zach


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The other day I bought 2 3/4 1 1/8th number 2's for ducks. They seem to kill them just fine.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Winchester Supreme. 3.5 BB for geese and 3" 4 shot for the mallards in the fields.

Bismuth 3.5" BB for Swans and finish the box with the geese.


----------



## gander lander (Sep 27, 2004)

I have been using Winchester Xperts 3.5 and 3" BB for geese and 3" #4 for ducks. I dropped a goose dead from about 60 yards with the 3.5" with my 935


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

Winchester Supreme. 3.5 BB


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

Geese - Federal Premium 3 1/2" 10 ga BBB @ 1500fps

Ducks - Remington Nitro 3" 12ga duces @ 1300fps


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

boy, whats the big deal about 3.5 in". I use 20 gauge (for now untill my 12 gets fixed) but for 20, i use 3 in" 1 shot and I knock geese down just fine. Also for 12 I use 2 3/4 2 or 3 shot and i kill them deader than hell!! What it the big deal wit heavier and bigger shot?? i really dont see any need, not tryin to start anything but just wonderin!! :lol:


----------



## honkermania (Nov 6, 2004)

Everyone has his own preferences as to gauge, length and shot and a lot of it depends on conditions and birds, but for me the 3 1/2 inchers with BB are just an extra insurance policy.

Two weeks ago my buddy downed his last goose with a 12 ga, 3" #2, so we unloaded and went to gathered our stuff. This goose lay there "dead" for about 5 minutes and then poked it's head up, got up, and flew away while we stood there like idiots! We'd never seen anything like it and learned a valuable lesson. Make sure they're dead!

Good luck hunting and don't overcook 'em!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

take em close,
I used to be of the big gun school of thought. Don't get me wrong I still shoot my 10 gauge sometimes but I've begun to realize that the skill and discipline of the man behind the gun is far more important than the amount of shot you throw out there.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

honkermania said:


> Two weeks ago my buddy downed his last goose with a 12 ga, 3" #2, so we unloaded and went to gathered our stuff. This goose lay there "dead" for about 5 minutes and then poked it's head up, got up, and flew away while we stood there like idiots! We'd never seen anything like it and learned a valuable lesson. Make sure they're dead!


same thing happened with us i saw the flock come in (mainly over my friends head so i really couldnt shoot) they all were dropping their feet i plowed mine (one loner broke off the main body of the flock) with BBB and my friend hit his with 2s. I saw 2 of his geese fall deader then sh!t, one right behind my blind belly up... we sat there and tryed to call the flock back it circled once again and left, we jump out of blinds like 'hellz yea' turn around and his one behind me was gone look over the small hill and the other should have been there and wasnt we think it went to this pond right noext to us. But out of the 3 that fell we only got my one

lata, 2d


----------



## sparky (Dec 2, 2003)

I use 3 1/2" Remingtons in either BBB or T shot depending on the time of the year.

The later the season the heavier the shot.

sparky


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

coffee, bad jokes and a little luck


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

take em
i like to use the 3.5 for the higher pellet count. your chances go up on head and neck shots with a higher pellet count which results in a denser pattern. i also shoot 3.5 on ducks.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

If there close I have been using dueces over the bigger loads, if the geese start hangin out there i'll switch over to a little hevi-shot witch knocks em way past dead, but if they are in your face 2 or 4's will throttle em plus you get more bb's


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I was watching the movie Falling Skies or something like that and they used 4 shot and it was horrible. They were hitting the geese, but making a clean kill is a whole different story. The geese were falling all over and most of them were wounded. :eyeroll:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Hevisteel stones them and is almost affordable.

http://www.mackspw.com/item.asp?id=1_49 ... _1_1%2f8oz)

The BB size is marked B and the actual size is all over the place - like hevishot. I've accidentally loaded 4's (pull 4's out and stuck new 4's in - they are all green hulls) and still knocked down a double on big geese - stone cold - no flapping. The B's work if you do your part.

M.


----------



## Chris-ND (Nov 27, 2003)

MRN, Tell them what they'll do to a swan, oh never mind.......


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

The shells ain't to blame - its the goof behind the gun...
These shells ain't magic...

M.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Winchester Supreme 3 inch BB's on the geese, #2's on the ducks. sometimes they get mixed up, i dont know that i see much of a difference. i got a friend that was shooting 3.5 inch BBB's at teal that were crossing on us at about 20 years...i guess its all he had layin around, haha but it sure did do the job.


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

All right, you all can use your 3 and 3.5 inch loads in the dekes for ducks but I like them close. I've used 2.75" 7 shot in the dekes and let me tell ya, they put a hurtin' on them. 7 shot probably has like 500 some bb's, pick out one duck in the flock and watch him drop!! It just depends on the day, maybe I'll pull out the 3" 4's or 2's for the dekes with ducks, I've killed my fair share of honkers with 3" 2's in the decoys too. I pick out one until he drops...But if it's going to be a blue bird day, I just might bring out the 3.5's just to throw a bigger punch.....everyone has their "lucky" shells, just experiment and find what you like.

zach


----------



## headshot_4 (Sep 22, 2004)

3" drylok 4's with a patternmaster for ducks. And 3 1/2" drylok #1's for geese. No questions asked...


----------



## honkermania (Nov 6, 2004)

gandergrinder said:


> take em close,
> I used to be of the big gun school of thought. Don't get me wrong I still shoot my 10 gauge sometimes but I've begun to realize that the skill and discipline of the man behind the gun is far more important than the amount of shot you throw out there.


You're absolutely right. As I grow "more mature" I see the mistakes I was making as a younger hunter. Patience and skill really play a role, but I'll still stay with the larger loads as the birds in WI are unpredictable.

Fortunately they're still tasty! Don't overcook them!


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay (Nov 14, 2004)

I use SuperX 3" 2 shot for Duck, and 3 1/2" BB, BBB, T for Geese, Sandhill Crane, BUT when I hunt Californians, I will only use Buckshot! Sometimes ya gotta shoot em twice, but that second shot always penetrates that thick Starbuck's skin..........


----------

